# Spannungsteiler.....



## JoeDevola (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Berechnung der Spannung. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen? Danke


----------



## BeaTBoxX (29. Juli 2004)

Hm naja das machst du am einfachsten indem du Ersatzwiderstände  formulierst. Einmal fuer die grosse Parallelschaltung rechts ( Hab ich RE1 genannt) und einmal fuer den unteren Zweig der Parallelschaltung (bei mir RE2)

Dann kannste rel. einfach die Gleichungen aufstellen:

Rgesamt = R1 + RE1

RE1 = R2 || RE2  = ( R2*RE2 ) / ( R2+ RE2 ) 

RE2 = R3 + (R4 || R5 ) = R3 + (R4*R5) / (R4+R5 )


Dann der grosse Spannungsteiler:

Uab  / Rgesamt  =  U2 / RE1.


Und der kleine:

U2 / RE2  = U4 / (R4 || R5).

Demnach:

U2  = Uab *RE1 / Rgesamt  


und 

U4 =( R4 || R5 )*U2  /  RE2.


Jetzt mit Werten -> rückwaerts rechnen und einsetzen

RE2 = R3 + (R4 || R5 ) = R3 + (R4*R5) / (R4+R5)  = 20 Ohm 
(ausrechnen dann einsetzen und damit RE1 ausrechnen) 

RE1 = R2 || RE2  = ( R2*RE2 ) / ( R2+ RE2 )  = 10 Ohm 
(damit Rgesamt berechnen)

Rgesamt = R1 + RE1 = 20 Ohm

Nun die Spannungen:

U2 = 20 V * 10Ohm / 20Ohm = 10V

U4 =  15 Ohm * 10 V / 20Ohm = 7.5 V

So. Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt keinen Leichtsinnsfehler gemacht.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## JoeDevola (29. Juli 2004)

OK, danke! 
Hab es jetzt nochmal selbst probiert und bin auch auf dein Ergebnis gekommen!


----------

